# China Heat Press Machine



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

anybody bought heat press machine from china ?
hows the quality ?
or anyone heard of anything bout the quality of china heat press ?

thx~


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I think there are a few things to consider if you are going to buy a press from China..

1. Electric voltage - in China they use 220V/50Hz, in the US it's 120V/60Hz.

2. Service and parts - if your press breaks, are you going to send it back to China for them to fix it? If you need a part, will you be able to find it? What about warranties?

It might seem like getting a press from China is a good deal at first.. but it could come with a lot of headaches.


----------



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

i heard many says that heat press machine are built to last. just not sure bout those from china.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

edcruz said:


> i heard many says that heat press machine are built to last. just not sure bout those from china.


Most name brand presses are built to last. Most of them have at least a 1-year warranty, and they can be repaired if they break.

I honestly don't think you will find the same thing with a press from China.


----------



## mikel (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure of Chinese branded presses, but i was doing some research and found that Stahl has a factory making their Hotronix presses there. Whether they are sold in USA or specifically targetted towards the Asian market - i've no clue.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

mikel said:


> Not sure of Chinese branded presses, but i was doing some research and found that Stahl has a factory making their Hotronix presses there. Whether they are sold in USA or specifically targetted towards the Asian market - i've no clue.


Stahls manufactures their heat presses in their Horonix division in Pennsylvania.

Also, i wouldn't get a press from China unless there is technical service and an authorized repair center in the US. These presses do not compare with those manufactured in the US on any level.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Stahls manufactures their heat presses in their Horonix division in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Also, i wouldn't get a press from China unless there is technical service and an authorized repair center in the US. These presses do not compare with those manufactured in the US on any level.


He should know, he has a sweat shirt on, lol. Just kidding. I would go with american on this one. May if it was a t.v., but not heat press. 

I would check out the link to Josh's company. They give you a discount for being a member here. And it's the net so you don't have to worry about that salesman over your back, .


----------



## mikel (Apr 20, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Stahls manufactures their heat presses in their Horonix division in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Also, i wouldn't get a press from China unless there is technical service and an authorized repair center in the US. These presses do not compare with those manufactured in the US on any level.


i have the brochure for the Hotronix press that's made in China, like i said it might be for the Asian market, and it does says STAHL. Dollar for dollar, in my country at least, i'll be paying four times what you're paying for an American press, as a matter of fact for anything that comes from the States not including tax.

Agree on your second point on support.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Also, i wouldn't get a press from China unless there is technical service and an authorized repair center in the US. These presses do not compare with those manufactured in the US on any level.


I think this is an important point. Buying a cheaper and lower-grade press probably isn't such a bad thing if you have a company that will support it, be able to help with repairs, etc. locally.

However, I do think some people were writing replies assuming you were in the US at first (I did as well, bad assumption to make I know) so that may be part of the reasoning for some of the answers. If there is a local company that will support a machine, I'd suggest buying from them. If not, and if you're paying insane import fees from the US, a Chinese press isn't looking like such a bad idea after all.


----------



## kulturati (Nov 22, 2006)

I live in Manila and I just bought my own heat press. I think its from China. I can't tell you the name though. I can't read it. Even the manual is in Chinese.  

It is cheap and looks strong enough. Only got 6 months warranty though. Time will tell. Maybe it wont be so bad.


----------



## mikel (Apr 20, 2006)

kulturati said:


> I live in Manila and I just bought my own heat press.
> It is cheap and looks strong enough. Only got 6 months warranty though. Time will tell. Maybe it wont be so bad.


hey there anakin, i'm from Kuala Lumpur, how's the t-shirt scene in Manila and what are you doing with your heat press? vinyl or full color transfer? would love to know how good business is there...

and keep us updated on the reliability if the heat press.


----------



## kulturati (Nov 22, 2006)

sure man!



mikel said:


> how's the t-shirt scene in Manila and what are you doing with your heat press? vinyl or full color transfer?


 

doing good as far as i can tell. a lot of competition going on. but heat press hasnt really caught up yet. i would say it would come in full swing within one to two years. it is still a little bit hard finding supplies and not much choices as far as quality is concerned. 

as for vinyl or full color transfer,  , i have no idea. i'm sure it's not vinyl and it might be the full color transfer thing. what i do is i print on transfer paper then heat press on white or colored shirts.


----------



## mikel (Apr 20, 2006)

kulturati said:


> but heat press hasnt really caught up yet. i would say it would come in full swing within one to two years. it is still a little bit hard finding supplies and not much choices as far as quality is concerned.
> what i do is i print on transfer paper then heat press on white or colored shirts.


thanks for the heads up. it's the same here too, heat press is alien. i'm planning to do vinyl, will update you on supplies and opportunity when it happens.

hang in there bud!


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

Heat press's from china are pretty good,t here not going to be as good as the branded makes but for £600+? 

Most company try there best to get high quality heat press's so there is no hassle fixing and repairing them, and offer 6-12months RTB _warranty. if they last 1-2years and does the job well for £110+? i consider it worth it.

Its all to do with a bit of research before you buy into the company how helpful they are etc.


_


----------



## Tobore (Feb 3, 2014)

I just bought a new chinese heat press, I hope it lasts, the cost of getting a branded heat press over here is something you can't imagine. My new chinese press comes with some features and a lower price too, I tink its a good buy instead of going for a fairly used branded machine which is more expensive than a China made, I tink the only problem I'll have if need be is servicing, but who knows?. Lolx


----------

